
The problem of increasing human energy (1900) [pdf] - freediver
http://aetherwizard.com/tesla/Articles/ProblemOfIncreasingHumanEnergy.pdf
======
miles
FTA, Tesla making the case for a vegetarian diet:

"[V]egetarianism is a commendable departure from the established barbarous
habit. That we can subsist on plant food and perform our work even to
advantage is not a theory, but a well-demonstrated fact. Many races living
almost exclusively on vegetables are of superior physique and strength. There
is no doubt that some plant food, such as oatmeal, is more economical than
meat, and superior to it in regard to both mechanical and mental performance.
Such food, moreover, taxes our digestive organs decidedly less, and, in making
us more contented and sociable, produces an amount of good difficult to
estimate. In view of these facts every effort should be made to stop the
wanton and cruel slaughter of animals, which must be destructive to our
morals. To free ourselves from animal instincts and appetites, which keep us
down, we should begin at the very root from which we spring: we should effect
a radical reform in the character of the food."

~~~
badger_bravo
I support the vegetarian movement from the perspective of cruelty,
sustainability, and eco-friendliness. My understanding is that Telsa's belief
that a veggie diet is superior (regarding mechanical and mental performance)
has been disproven. Anecdotally, of the people around me, I've seen no
correlation in the top athletic/career achievers to any kind of diet. Rather,
balanced and disciplined eating seems to correlate.

Are there any good sources for a particular diet/restriction that correlates
with mechanical or mental performance? Anecdotally the top performers I know
generally balance meat/fruit/vegetables, eliminate sugar, and follow other
common nutrition knowledge without committing to any particular diets or
restrictions.

~~~
miles
> My understanding is that Telsa's belief that a veggie diet is superior
> (regarding mechanical and mental performance) has been disproven

See James Cameron's "The Game Changers":

[https://gamechangersmovie.com](https://gamechangersmovie.com)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSpglxHTJVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSpglxHTJVM)

[https://www.netflix.com/title/81157840](https://www.netflix.com/title/81157840)

~~~
ceej01
A couple videos debunking the film "The Game Changers":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq4Apc2Xk7Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq4Apc2Xk7Q)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6Ju_HdWB0Y&](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6Ju_HdWB0Y&)

~~~
miles
Beyond question or debunking: the world-class athletes featured in the film
have achieved their successes while on pure plant-based diets.

~~~
nradov
That is false. Some of the athletes featured in the movie did consume animal
products such as eggs. It's a propaganda piece, not to be taken seriously.

~~~
miles
> Some of the athletes featured in the movie did consume animal products such
> as eggs.

Can you please share who that was? And corroborating links?

~~~
bumby
Nate Diaz is one:

 _" "Speaking about his plant-based diet, the athlete said: "I'm going on and
off.

"I was a complete vegan for eight years, but I would dabble into some seafood
every now and then.

"Now, I dig fish.""_

[https://www.plantbasednews.org/culture/athlete-on-off-
vegan-...](https://www.plantbasednews.org/culture/athlete-on-off-vegan-nate-
diaz-speaks-against-tofu)

------
davebryand
"Thus the discovery of these new properties of the atmosphere not only opened
up the possibility of transmitting, without wires, energy in large amounts,
but, what was still more significant, it afforded the certitude that energy
could be transmitted in this manner economically. In this new system it
matters little--in fact, almost nothing – whether the transmission is effected
at a distance of a few miles or of a few thousand miles."

Tesla was truly a wizard!

~~~
whatshisface
I wonder what the side-effects would be of setting up a standing wave between
Earth and the ionosphere that was so strong it could power toasters and hair
dryers. In that alternate reality, there would not be very many metal-frame
buildings...

------
bladedtoys
> Teleautomation [controlled by] Hertz'ian radiations [0]

Unusual language describing how we actually do remote control today. With a
picture of an example boat no less!

[0] Hertz'ian radiations undoubtedly refers to EM

~~~
polynomial
> Hertz'ian radiations undoubtedly refers to EM

Specifically, EM with both longitudinal and transverse components which Tesla
learned about at the 1889 Exposition Universelle (where the Eiffel tower was
"unveiled") and against which he postulated EM waves with no transverse
component (sometimes called Tesla waves, which is not to imply they really
exist in nature.)

Edit: random downvote w/o a reply, classy!

------
zoroaster
This line of his haunts me:

"I wish much to tell you on this occasion - I may say I actually burn for
desire of telling you - what electricity really is, but I have very strong
reasons, which my coworkers will best appreciate, to follow a precedent
established by a great and venerable philosopher, and I shall not dwell on
this purely scientific aspect of electricity."

What _is_ electricity?

[https://www.pbs.org/tesla/res/res_art04.html](https://www.pbs.org/tesla/res/res_art04.html)

~~~
jamest168
I just read his speech that he gave in Buffalo in 1897 on Thursday 1/30/2020\.
And I was enamored with everything else he said--was remarking that he is my
new 'spirit animal' to a friend:) But when I read what he said "I actually
burn for desire of telling you" I said the same thing!!! When I wrote about it
I used the same word as you--haunts. The reason my research brought me there
made the sentence even more intriguing...

